# PID for Rancilio silvia



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

This is completely new thing for me. So can someone help me know which is the best PID for Rancilio Silvia V3? how much it costs? Is it too difficult to fit?


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

I've just had one arrive from mecoffee today and will probably fit it this evening, can let you know how I get on. I have a 2014 model (v4/5) but I guess it'd be more similar than comparing with a v1/2.


----------



## icon_boy (May 22, 2016)

I can advise for value and quality and from ease of installing go with the variant from mecoffee.nl - instructions can be a little vague but from checking and double checking everything its do-able and theres some good info here in the forums.

https://mecoffee.nl/

here is a review http://www.rojtberg.net/1109/mecoffee-pid-controller-for-the-rancilio-silvia/


----------

